# Potential Storm



## Puck it (Jan 15, 2016)

Discuss


----------



## dmw (Jan 15, 2016)

Sounds great. When.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 15, 2016)

Model is unclear but it looks like it is happening.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2016)

:lol:

That's what my Magic 8 Ball said too!!!!


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 15, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Model is unclear but it looks like it is happening.


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 15, 2016)

I heard this is going to be the big one


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 15, 2016)

This is your brain on drugs....


----------



## dmw (Jan 15, 2016)

3" of potential every hour.


----------



## Tin (Jan 15, 2016)

No, potential inverted trough set up for Monday. Not a storm.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 15, 2016)

Just the one we need!














But hold on...........


----------



## dlague (Jan 15, 2016)

Perfect  we get hardly any snow this winter and when the jet streams moves down is goes way down below New England - go figure!


----------



## Tin (Jan 15, 2016)

Here is another.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 15, 2016)

Next weekend is really the one to watch in all seriousness. GFS suppresses.  Canadian is a nice hit for southern areas. This has been a good signal on several models for a few days now.  Something to watch.


----------



## Tin (Jan 17, 2016)

Yup. Next weekend looks awesome. Now let's watch it fizzle...


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 17, 2016)

Not following the guidelines! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2016)

How Catskills looking for this Sunday night storm?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 17, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> Not following the guidelines!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Everyone is hungry for snow!  Rules may not apply.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 17, 2016)

Tonight through Tuesday looks interesting.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 18, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Tonight through Tuesday looks interesting.



Shaping up nicely, several inches last night with more on the way.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 18, 2016)

This thread has legs when it was started as tongue in cheek.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 18, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Discuss


You can't just say "Go"! Say something controversial. Insult someone. Blame global warming. Oh never mind. Another coastal storm. 1 to 18 inches.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 18, 2016)

Puck it said:


> This thread has legs when it was started as tongue in cheek.



Thread Hijackings have no compass

Weather forum guideline suggestion , Anyone who posts accumulation amounts more than 3 days out that don't materialize owes the whole forum beers!:beer:


----------



## NYDB (Jan 20, 2016)

Looks like the big one is finally coming the weekend of 1/29-1/31.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 20, 2016)

NY DirtBag said:


> Looks like the big one is finally coming the weekend of 1/29-1/31.



I also like what I'm seeing for February 11th and 12th.


.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 20, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> I also like what I'm seeing for February 11th and 12th.
> 
> 
> .



They say 1/31-2/1 has a chance to be wet too.  Not what we need


----------



## dlague (Jan 20, 2016)

Can we have storm threads with the storms target date.  There are a couple that are vague this one (Potential Storm) and one called Major northeast storm this weekend


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2016)

This thread was meant to be a joke.


----------



## dlague (Jan 20, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> This thread was meant to be a joke.



haha got me!  I looked at the OP and now it makes sense!


----------



## j law (Jan 20, 2016)

dlague said:


> haha got me!  I looked at the OP and now it makes sense!



Can someone tell me what / where the OP is?  I need a fix of weather maps!!!


Sent from my iPhone usin


----------



## ss20 (Jan 21, 2016)

j law said:


> Can someone tell me what / where the OP is?  I need a fix of weather maps!!!



It means "original poster" (or author) of the thread.  Not weather maps :wink:


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 21, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> I also like what I'm seeing for February 11th and 12th.
> 
> 
> .


I fly for Taos 2/14. Guaranteed to be a massive storm to hit Boston that day and the best snow all season for that week.

Sent from my Verizon Wireless Speak and Spell using Tapatalk.


----------



## dlague (Jan 21, 2016)

ss20 said:


> It means "original poster" (or author) of the thread.  Not weather maps :wink:



Thank you wanted to jump all over that one.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## j law (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm an idiot... But take pride in not knowing shorthand of all the kid acronyms 


Sent from my iPhone usin


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm liking what I'm seeing for 11/24. A few months out and a little uncertainty here but looks good.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 23, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> I fly for Taos 2/14. Guaranteed to be a massive storm to hit Boston that day and the best snow all season for that week.
> 
> Sent from my Verizon Wireless Speak and Spell using Tapatalk.



I'm flying to CO on 2/13.  That should seal the deal.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 11, 2016)

Well at least it's snowing somewhere.....


----------

